# Logitech G27 oder Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS Wheel -Clubsport edition-



## The-Typhoon (17. März 2010)

Hallo.
Ich hatte jetzt 4 Monate das Logitech G27. Zweimal habe ich es allerdings wegen eines Defektes (Klacken beim Überfahren von Bodenwellen, kein automatisches kalibrieren mehr) wieder zurück an Amazon geschickt und bekomme jetzt mein Geld zurück, da der Defekt irreperabel sei und Amazon mir kein neues schicken kann.
Jetzt wollte ich schon eine neue Bestellung des G27 aufgeben, doch dann bin ich auf das Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS Wheel -Clubsport edition- gestoßen, welches preislich mit Schaltkonsole ja "nur" 80 Euro über dem Preis des G27 liegt.
Im Test hier bei PCGH in der Ausgabe 02/10 hat das Fanatec Wheel eine Note von 1,42 und das G27 eine 1,46 bekommen. Ich bin ein Fan der Schaltkonsole, da dort für mich mehr Fahrspaß aufkommt als wie bei Schaltwippen. Taugt die H-Schaltung des Fanatecs was? Hab gelesen, dass die doch arg wackelig ist.. 
Und allgemein, würdet ihr mir eher nochmal zum G27 raten oder dann doch mal den Vergleich mit dem Fanatec suchen?

Grüße


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. März 2010)

Ich habe leider noch keines der beiden Lenkräder selbst testen können. Aber schon wegen den Clubsport Pedalen würde ich das Fanatec nehmen. Wenn du auch noch ne PS 3 und XBox 360 haben solltest, dann aber nicht das 911 GT3 RS sondern das 911 Turbo S Wheel. 

YouTube - Kanal von simracingtonight <- Test (leider auf Englisch) vom G27

YouTube - Kanal von simracingtonight <- Test (natürlich auch wieder Englisch) vom 911 GT3 RS


----------



## The-Typhoon (18. März 2010)

Ja, die Clubsport Pedale soll der Hammer sein.. Mhm und ja ich will das lenkrad mit der PS3 verbinden, um gt5p zu spielen. Aber was is an dem Turbo wieder besser als beim gt3 rs? Da is dann ja auch nur normale pedalerie bei..


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. März 2010)

Das GT3 RS ist laut Homepage nur eingeschränkt PS 3 Kompatibel. Das 911 Turbo S voll kompatibel zu PC, 360 und PS 3.

http://www.fanatec.de/html/pw_overview_de.htm <- Übersicht der Lenkräder


----------



## The-Typhoon (18. März 2010)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das GT3 RS ist laut Homepage nur eingeschränkt PS 3 Kompatibel. Das 911 Turbo S voll kompatibel zu PC, 360 und PS 3.
> 
> http://www.fanatec.de/html/pw_overview_de.htm <- Übersicht der Lenkräder



Auf der page beim Support wird aber angegeben, dass das gt3 rs mit gt5p funktioniert.. Mehr Spiele Spiel ich auf der PS3 ja eh nicht...


----------



## buzty (18. März 2010)

ich stand letztens vor der gleichen frage und hab im chat mit den rennfreunden in der esl gehört dass bei den fanatec-teilen gern mal das force-feedback ausfällt und du schwupps nach der hälfte des rennens ohne fahren musst, oder halt aufgeben, beides nicht so toll. 
ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht, ich hab mich für das g25 entschieden. aber es haben mehrere gesagt, also. wobei dass leder vom gt3rs schon geil ist


----------



## The-Typhoon (18. März 2010)

Allgemein find ich das GT3 RS optisch geiler mit dem orange.. Und mich reizt halt irgendwie diese Clubsport Pedalerie.. Die ist ja nun deutlich besser als die des G27.. Auch das Lenkrad ist wohl besser, wobei das FFB beim G27 besser sein soll.. Hatte beim G27 halt jetzt schon 2 mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit gemacht und weiß nicht ob ich nochmal 260 Euro dafür ausgeben soll oder ob ich mal das Fanatec als Referenz benutzen soll..
Falls das hier jemand hat: Funktioniert alles mit Gran Turismo 5 Prologue? Das ist das einzige Game, was ich spielen werde.. Daher muss ich eigentlich nur wissen, ob das Game auch funktioniert.. Weil es ja offiziell nur "beschränkt funktionsfähig" mit der ps3 ist.. Und ich hoffe mal dass das mit Gran Turismo 5, wenn es denn mal rauskommt, auch geht.. Tendenz ist momentan mehr beim Fanatec.. Würdet ihr abraten?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. März 2010)

Also ich werde mir im April das 911 Turbo S Wheel mit Clubsport Pedale gönnen. Bin zwar fast komplett PC Rennfahrer, aber ab und zu mal ein paar Runden Forza 3 sind auch drin. Und ich will endlich mal Forza mit Lenkrad fahren statt immer mit Gamepad.
Das Turbo S ersetzt dann mein altes Momo Racing, da reagieren seit einer Zeit die Pedale nicht mehr richtig. So kann man kaum fahren. 

Das G27 habe ich auch mal in Betracht gezogen, aber da das die selben Pedale hat wie das G25 und die mir nicht wirklich gefallen haben (G25 mal 3 Tage gehabt, dann wieder zum Saturn gebracht und Geld zurück verlangt). 
Hoffe mal das das Fanatec Teil besser ist. Ob ich damit auch schneller werde ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## The-Typhoon (19. März 2010)

Mhm, das Turbo S Wheel ist jetzt bei mir auch ins Interessenauge gesprungen.. Eben weil es offiziell für PS3 geeignet ist.. Wobei ich denke, dass auch das GT3 RS in Gran Turismo 5 voll funktionsfähig sein wird.. 
Das clubsport set fürs gt3 rs wäre deutlich günstiger.. gut 300 euro. das pure lenkrad mit clubsport pedalen liegt dann preislich schon bei 380... dann brauch ich noch den ganghebel extra, kommt also beim gt3 rs 350 euro und beim turbo s 430 euro raus ôO
Ist ja schon ein halber Kleinwagen 
Zu was würdet ihr mir raten, mit dem Gedanken im Hintergrund, nur Gran Turismo 5 Prologue bzw Gran Turismo 5 zu spielen? G27, GT3 RS (was am geilsten aussiweht mit dem leder und dem orange *.*) oder das Turbo S mit offiziellem Support und beleuchteten tasten?!...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. März 2010)

Also meine Meinung kennst ja schon. Währe aber wirklich mal interessant was andere hier so denken.
Kann doch nicht sein das wir zwei die einzigen sind die ein Lenkrad nutzen.


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. März 2010)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Also meine Meinung kennst ja schon. Währe aber wirklich mal interessant was andere hier so denken.
> Kann doch nicht sein das wir zwei die einzigen sind die ein Lenkrad nutzen.



Hmm scheinbar sind wir doch die einzigen hier..


----------



## buzty (20. März 2010)

naja meine meinung habt ihr auch gehört...


----------



## akaEmpty (20. März 2010)

Ich hab meinem Vater vor ein paar Jahren mal ein Logitech Lederlenkrad mit "flexiblen" Alu-Pedalen geholt. Das war so'ne Momo/Ferrari-Edition und hatte auch Force Feedback. Das war hammer. 
Kostete irgendwas um die 250€. Sowas in der Art würd ich mir bei Gelegenheit gern selbst zulegen. Ich hab aber gar keinen Plan, was es im Moment für Teile gibt. Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch eher Schaltwippen (die waren bei dem Logitech auch aus Alu). Bin jedenfalls ganz froh, auf diesen Thread gestoßen zu sein. Vllt. hat ja auch noch jemand 'nen guten Tipp.


----------



## Birdy84 (20. März 2010)

Auf Gamestar.de gibt es Tests zu den angesprochenen Geräten. Die Fanatec Geräte sollen derbe Treiberprobleme haben, was für mich ein absolutes no-go bei so teuren Lenkrädern ist. Mein G25 ist defekt und ich werde mir von der Gutschrift, zwar etwas zähneknirschend wegen des Preises, ein G27 kaufen.


----------



## The-Typhoon (20. März 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Auf Gamestar.de gibt es Tests zu den angesprochenen Geräten. Die Fanatec Geräte sollen derbe Treiberprobleme haben, was für mich ein absolutes no-go bei so teuren Lenkrädern ist. Mein G25 ist defekt und ich werde mir von der Gutschrift, zwar etwas zähneknirschend wegen des Preises, ein G27 kaufen.



Naja die Teste auf gamestar sind n halbes Jahr alt. Mitlerweile gibt es Treiber für Win 7 64-Bit... Also da gabs ne weiterentwicklung^^
außerdem hat das g27 zwar keine treiberprobs, dafür aber Hardware Probleme.. Viele berichten von lauten klackgerauschen.. Siehe Amazon und Youtube.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. März 2010)

Dann ist die Frage wie gut die Treiber aktuell sind. Was nützt sonst das beste Lenkrad, wenn die Treiber murks sind.

Es ist eigentlich eine Frechheit von Logitech das G27 zu dem Preis an zu bieten, obwohl das Lenkrad bis auf das leisere Force Feedback und die extra Knöpfe schlechter ist, als das G25. Aber mit dem G27 ist man Treiber- und Kompatibilitätsseitig auf der sicheren Seite.

Welches Fanatec Gerät würdest du für PS3 und PC nehmen?


----------



## The-Typhoon (21. März 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dann ist die Frage wie gut die Treiber aktuell sind. Was nützt sonst das beste Lenkrad, wenn die Treiber murks sind.
> 
> Es ist eigentlich eine Frechheit von Logitech das G27 zu dem Preis an zu bieten, obwohl das Lenkrad bis auf das leisere Force Feedback und die extra Knöpfe schlechter ist, als das G25. Aber mit dem G27 ist man Treiber- und Kompatibilitätsseitig auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Welches Fanatec Gerät würdest du für PS3 und PC nehmen?



und eben weil das g27 nur wenig Verbesserungen zum g25 hat, hab ich mal nach anderen wheels geguckt..
Und zu deiner Frage.. Das war ja zuletzt auch meine Frage  ich tendiere eher zum gt3 rs clubsport Edition. Das Lenkrad hat die geilste Optik und halt die clubsport pedales. Das Turbo s waere deutlich teurer mit clubsport pedales.. Außerdem funktioniert das gt3 rs mit Gran turismo und nfs Shift auf der PS3 und am pc eh mit allem..


----------



## Birdy84 (21. März 2010)

Bist du sicher, dass das GT3 RS mit den genannten Spielen funktioniert? Brauchst du die H-Schaltung nicht? Denn mit dieser, ist das GT3 rs fast 100€ teurer als das Logitech Gerät! Eigentlich sprechen doch nur die fehlerfreie, aber nicht bessere, Technik und die Pedale für das RS oder?


----------



## The-Typhoon (21. März 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass das GT3 RS mit den genannten Spielen funktioniert? Brauchst du die H-Schaltung nicht? Denn mit dieser, ist das GT3 rs fast 100€ teurer als das Logitech Gerät! Eigentlich sprechen doch nur die fehlerfreie, aber nicht bessere, Technik und die Pedale für das RS oder?



Fanatec GT3RS Wheel - PS3 Games Compatibility & GT5P Setup Guide

Den Test bzw. diese Anleitung zum GT3 RS find ich einfach genial. Und da werden die PS3 kompatiblen Games aufgelistet.
Und die Schaltung werd ich mir auch kaufen, keine Frage, macht mehr Spaß als wie mit den Schaltwippen.. Dann ist man bei 350 Euro.. Dann noch ein Verlängerungskabel und die Versandkosten und ich bezahle knapp 362 Euro. Das G27 kriegst du bei Amazon für 260. Preisunterschied von 100 Euro. Ich denke aber, dass ich das in Kauf nehmen werde, da das GT3 RS deutlich geiler aussieht und weil das die beste Pedalerie ist, die es gibt und die kostet normalerweise alleine 150 Euro..
Falls du dir mit dem GT3 RS unsicher bist, dann nimm das Turbo S als pure Edition, kauf dazu die Schaltung und die Clubsport Pedalen und du hast ein voll kompatibles PS3 Lenkrad für 430 Euro.. ôO
Deshalb stellt sich für mich wieder nur die Frage, GT3 RS oder G27. Aber zu mittlerweile 80 % tendiere ich auf das GT3 RS, da ich mit dem Logitech G27 bisher zwei defekte Lenkräder abbekommen habe, die beide klackerten, wenn du über Bodenwellen fährst und das ist absolut nervtötend auf Dauer..


----------



## coffeinfreak (22. März 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass das GT3 RS mit den genannten Spielen funktioniert? Brauchst du die H-Schaltung nicht? Denn mit dieser, ist das GT3 rs fast 100€ teurer als das Logitech Gerät! Eigentlich sprechen doch nur die fehlerfreie, aber nicht bessere, Technik und die Pedale für das RS oder?



Lenkradkranz aus Alcantara und die Möglichkeit sich im LED Display verschiedene Werte anzeigen zu lassen (Geschwindigkeit, eingelegter Gang usw).

Alleine schon die Pedale sind ihr Geld wert!


----------



## DZapi (23. März 2010)

Bin nur mit dem g27 gefahren und das is echt ein krasses teil. Wenn ich die wahl hätte würd ich zu dem g27 greifen. Da weißt du einfach das das teil geil ist.


----------



## The-Typhoon (23. März 2010)

DZapi schrieb:


> Bin nur mit dem g27 gefahren und das is echt ein krasses teil. Wenn ich die wahl hätte würd ich zu dem g27 greifen. Da weißt du einfach das das teil geil ist.



aehm, sry aber das ist eine dämliche Antwort..
Du kannst doch nicht sagen, dass du das g27 nehmen wuerdest, wenn du die Wahl hast, obwohl du kein anderes getestet hast..

Ich hab jetzt das gt3 rs bestellt und werd hier schreiben ob ich das g27 oder das gt3 rs besser finde..


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. März 2010)

Kann schon sein das das G27 super ist, aber wenn man schon 2 mal Probleme damit hatte ist es auch verständlich das man sich mal nach alternativen umschaut. 
Und ich glaube einfach das die Fanatec Lenkräder nicht wirklich schlechter sind als das G27, bis auf die Schaltwippen, das sind ja bei Fanatec nur so Knöpfe, richtig Punkten kann Fanatec mit den Clubsportpedalen. Damit ist man zwar auch über dem Preis des G27 aber ich denke das sich das lohnen wird. 
Und man darf nicht vergessen, man unterstützt mit dem Kauf eines Fanatec Lenkrades und zubehör immerhin einen deutschen Hersteller


----------



## Own3r (23. März 2010)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Und ich glaube einfach das die Fanatec Lenkräder nicht wirklich schlechter sind als das G27, bis auf die Schaltwippen, das sind ja bei Fanatec nur so Knöpfe, richtig Punkten kann Fanatec mit den Clubsportpedalen. Damit ist man zwar auch über dem Preis des G27 aber ich denke das sich das lohnen wird.



Kann ich nur bestätigen


----------



## 8800 GT (23. März 2010)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Fanatec GT3RS Wheel - PS3 Games Compatibility & GT5P Setup Guide
> 
> Den Test bzw. diese Anleitung zum GT3 RS find ich einfach genial. Und da werden die PS3 kompatiblen Games aufgelistet.
> Und die Schaltung werd ich mir auch kaufen, keine Frage, macht mehr Spaß als wie mit den Schaltwippen.. Dann ist man bei 350 Euro.. Dann noch ein Verlängerungskabel und die Versandkosten und ich bezahle knapp 362 Euro. Das G27 kriegst du bei Amazon für 260. Preisunterschied von 100 Euro. Ich denke aber, dass ich das in Kauf nehmen werde, da das GT3 RS deutlich geiler aussieht und weil das die beste Pedalerie ist, die es gibt und die kostet normalerweise alleine 150 Euro..
> ...


Aber die Schaltung für 49€ ist Mist, glaub mir


----------



## The-Typhoon (23. März 2010)

8800 GT schrieb:


> Aber die Schaltung für 49€ ist Mist, glaub mir



Mag ja sein aber gibt's ne alternative? Clubsport Schaltung kommt erst im Laufe des Jahres.. Schaltwippen find ich langweilig^^


----------



## DZapi (23. März 2010)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> aehm, sry aber das ist eine dämliche Antwort..
> Du kannst doch nicht sagen, dass du das g27 nehmen wuerdest, wenn du die Wahl hast, obwohl du kein anderes getestet hast..



Doch ich fuhr mit dem Force Formula EX und es reichte um in Grid topzeiten zu fahren. 3ter Platz in der Esl, bis das spiel langweilig wurde. Aber ich glaube für shift muss es schon ein bessers lenkrad sein.


----------



## 8800 GT (23. März 2010)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Mag ja sein aber gibt's ne alternative? Clubsport Schaltung kommt erst im Laufe des Jahres.. Schaltwippen find ich langweilig^^


Dann würde ich auf die Clubsport Schaltung warten


----------



## Klutten (23. März 2010)

Mich würde zu gegebenen Zeitpunkt ein Test zwischen G25/27 und dem Clubsport mit Schaltung interessieren. Selbst nutze ich von Anfang an das G25 und bin echt von der Kraft begeistert. Die Pedale könnten etwas bessere Druckpunkte haben ...aber nun ja, man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. März 2010)

Hallo,
also ich bin stolzer Besitzer einer Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS Wheel -Clubsport edition- Zockerkurbel. Nun spiele ich ausschließlich am PC (NfS Shift, Colin McRae Dirt 2). Wegen zocken auf 'ner Konsole rate ich auch eher zum Lenkrad Porsche 911 Turbo S, dazu extra die Clubsport-Pedalen und die Schaltung (Seq.+ 5-Gang) dazukaufen. Kostet zwar etwas mehr, aber es lohnt sich. Optik, Haptik, Force Feedback, alles auf höchstem Niveau! Da kann Logitech nicht mithalten. Zudem lassen sich die Clubsport-Pedalen neuerdings mit den optionalen ClubSport Pedals Colour Kits prima optisch tunen.
Für weitere Infos schau mal hier rein:
Thomas's blog | Porsche 911 Turbo Wheel


----------



## Birdy84 (24. März 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit den Treibern für den PC aus, irgendwelche Probleme gehabt? Ist das Lenkrad die 100€ mehr, gegenüber dem G27, wert? (Ist die letzte Frage grammatikalisch korrekt? Liest sich irgendwie komisch...)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. März 2010)

Aktuelle Treiber gibt's direkt bei http://fanatec.com/ :
*Treiber (für PC)*

*XP / Vista / Windows7 (--32-bit--)*
Download: Treiber PW32 104 (3.9 MB)


*XP / Vista / Windows7 (--64-bit--)*
Download: Treiber PW64 104 (4.5 MB)

Das Komplettpaket mit Lenkrad und ClubSport Pedalen mag zwar teuer sein, aber dafür erhälst Du auch einen soliden Gegenwert in High-End Zocker Hardware. Das Porsche 911 GT3 RS Lenkrad mit dem Alcantara-Lenkkranz ist ein Traum ...

*Alle Eigenschaften des Porsche 911 GT3 RS Lenkrads: *


Original Porsche 911 GT3 RS Lenkrad Design
Lizensiert durch die Porsche Lizenz- und Handelsgesellschaft mbH
Authentisches Porsche Logo aus Metall auf dem Lenkrad
Handgenähtes Lederlenkrad hergestellt nach Porsche  Qualitätsstandards unter Verwendung von original ALCANTARA® Leder aus  Italien.
Kompatibel mit PC und manchen PlayStation®3 Spielen
Clubsport Schalthebel aus Edelstahl
Extra großer Durchmesser des Lenkrades (300 Millimeter)
Lenkraddrehwinkel kann am Lenkrad auf 900°, 360° oder 180°  eingestellt werden; in der Software sogar in 1° Schritten
Spielen auf Tisch: Starke Tischklemmen mit Schnellspanner,  speziellen nicht-rutschenden Gummifüßen und Klettstreifen auf den  Pedalen, die ein Verrutschen verhindern. Integrierte Schraubenfassungen  erlauben eine sichere Fixierung an einem Renn-Cockpit
Spielen ohne Tisch:  Voll kompatibel mit dem RennSport Wheel  Stand, der optional erhältlich ist
Der kraftvolle Mabuchi RS 550 Motor, wie er in der RC Serie  eingesetzt wird, bringt extra starke ForceFeedback-Effekte
2 zusätzliche ForceFeedback Motoren im Lenkrad simulieren  Motorvibrationen
Extra sanfter und leiser Riemenantrieb ohne mechanischen  Leerlauf
Hochauflösender Lenkrad-Sensor
TUNING Funktionen mit LED Display
Speichert bis zu 5 Lenkrad-Einstellungen
Anpassung der ForceFeedback Kraft während des Spielens
Anpassung der Empfindlichkeit unabhängig vom Spiel
 

Clubsport Pedale aus Aluminium
Druckempfindlicher (load cell) Sensor an der Bremse.
Maximale Bremskraft einstellbar
Berührungslose magnetische Sensoren für Gas und Kupplung mit  unbegrenzter Lebensdauer
Vibrationsmotor auf Bremspedal, um blockierende Reifen anzuzeigen  (nur in Spielen, die dieses Feature unterstützen)
Einstellbarer Pedalwiderstand
Noch Fragen...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. März 2010)

Ich habe nur eine, die können aber vermutlich nur Turbo S besitzer beantworten. 
Wie gut erreichbar sind die Schaltknöpfe, und wie gut reagieren die? 
Das kapiere ich einfach nicht das Fanatec bei so teuren Geräten da keine gescheiten Schaltwippen ala G25/G27 verbauen.
Ich will nicht mit dem Schalthebel schalten, das machen ja auch die wenigsten Rennfahrer, die meisten Rennserien nutzen Schaltwippen...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. März 2010)

Nochmals wegen der *Treiber*: Die funzen *einwandfrei*, habe zuerst das Lenkrad noch unter WinXP Prof. 32-Bit betrieben, jetzt unter Win 7 Prof. 64-Bit.
Zu den Schaltwippen: Hast Du das Lenkrad schon mal in der Hand gehabt?! Es ist ja auch ein Stück weit persönliches Empfinden, ob einem die Schaltwippen "liegen" oder auch nicht. Ich finde diese perfekt, zudem sind diese aus soliden Metall, absolut stabil und haben ein "knackiges" Feedback.
Die weiteren Schalter und das unten angebrachte D-Pad sind gut erreichbar, geben ebenfalls mit einem satten "klick" (klack?! ) Feedback. Bei der 911er Turbo S-Zockerkurbel sind diese noch schön beleuchtet.
*Desweiteren kann man direkt am Lenkrad -treiberunabhängig- Drehwinkel, Force Feedback usw. einstellen und in 5 Profilen abspeichern. Das kann die G27 nicht- Vorteil Fanatec!*

			Porsche 911 Turbo Wheel 			


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 		 		 			Downloads 			 *Manual*

 Download (English): PWT_Manual_English (4.8 MB - ZIP file) 
Download (Deutsch): PWT_Manual_Deutsch (4.6 MB - ZIP file) 
Für mich sind die Fanatec-Zockerkurbeln mit ClubSport-Pedalen die derzeit Besten am Markt. Wenn auch nur mit kleinem Vorsprung, PCGH hatte die Fanatec-Zockerkurbel als Testsieger gegen die G27 gekürt


----------



## Birdy84 (25. März 2010)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wenn auch nur mit kleinem Vorsprung, PCGH hatte die Fanatec-Zockerkurbel als Testsieger gegen die G27 gekürt


Weißt du zufällig wann das war?

Was die Kompatibilität an geht, bin ich sehr empfindlich, besonders bei einem so teuren Gerät. Ich würde mich schwarz ärgern, wenn irgendein Spiel nicht mit dem Fanatec Lenkrad funktioniert, aber mit dem Logitech. Ich denke da gerade an Gran Turismo 5.


----------



## The-Typhoon (25. März 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig wann das war?
> 
> Was die Kompatibilität an geht, bin ich sehr empfindlich, besonders bei einem so teuren Gerät. Ich würde mich schwarz ärgern, wenn irgendein Spiel nicht mit dem Fanatec Lenkrad funktioniert, aber mit dem Logitech. Ich denke da gerade an Gran Turismo 5.



http://www.911wheel.de/files/faq_pics/PCGames_test_pwgt3rs.pdf

da ist der test^^ War Heft 02/10.. ^^
Und Fanatec sagt, dass GT5 zu 99 % mit dem GT3 RS funktionieren wird. Deshalb hab ich mir das ja jetzt auch gekauft..^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> http://www.911wheel.de/files/faq_pics/PCGames_test_pwgt3rs.pdf
> 
> da ist der test^^ War Heft 02/10.. ^^
> Und Fanatec sagt, dass GT5 zu 99 % mit dem GT3 RS funktionieren wird. Deshalb hab ich mir das ja jetzt auch gekauft..^^



Kann mich dem nur anschließen. Sowohl das GT3 RS als auch das 911 S funzen _sowohl_ auf Konsole _als auch_ am PC mit _allen_ Racing-Spielen.
Es ist halt kein günstiges Vergnügen, aber es lohnt sich in jedem Fall ! Qualität hat halt seinen Preis. Und mit so 'ner High-End Zockerkurbel (ClubSport Pedale !) hast Du viele Jahre Deine Freude !  Welcher Hersteller kann behaupten, dass seine Pedalen nahezu "verschleißfrei" sind ? Eben.
Fazit: Welches Lenkrad man nimmt ist Geschmackssache, hauptsache die ClubSport Pedale ist mit dabei !


----------



## Birdy84 (26. März 2010)

Ach Mist, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Würde man beim GT3 bei der PS3 nicht das Datum ändern müssen, wäre das ein riesiger Pluspunkt. Denn ich glaube kaum, dass man GT5 online spielen kann, wenn das Datum nicht stimmt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ach Mist, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Würde man beim GT3 bei der PS3 nicht das Datum ändern müssen, wäre das ein riesiger Pluspunkt. Denn ich glaube kaum, dass man GT5 online spielen kann, wenn das Datum nicht stimmt.


Wie jetzt? Datum?? Lenkrad ??? 
Fanatec !


----------



## Birdy84 (26. März 2010)

Ich habe gelesen, dass man das GT3 RS nur an der PS3 betreiben kann, wenn man das Datum der Konsole auf irgendwas mit 2008 stellt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich habe gelesen, dass man das GT3 RS nur an der PS3 betreiben kann, wenn man das Datum der Konsole auf irgendwas mit 2008 stellt.


Wo steht denn sowas?! 
Dazu ggf. den Fanatec-Support kontaktieren !
http://fanatec.com/
(Klicke auf den Reiter "Support")


----------



## The-Typhoon (26. März 2010)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn sowas?!
> Dazu ggf. den Fanatec-Support kontaktieren !
> http://fanatec.com/
> (Klicke auf den Reiter "Support")



Wird überall gesagt und stimmt leider auch, wenn du Shift oder Gran Turismo 5 Prologue spielen willst. Ist allerdings ein Fehler vom Spiel, nicht von der Hardware denk ich mal.. Bei GT5 wird man das datum laut fanatec nicht ändern müssen und auch bei der jetzigen gt academy demo kann man mit aktuellem datum schon zocken.. von daher..


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2010)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Wird überall gesagt und stimmt leider auch, wenn du Shift oder Gran Turismo 5 Prologue spielen willst. Ist allerdings ein Fehler vom Spiel, nicht von der Hardware denk ich mal.. Bei GT5 wird man das datum laut fanatec nicht ändern müssen und auch bei der jetzigen gt academy demo kann man mit aktuellem datum schon zocken.. von daher..


...auf GT 5 warten... 
Bis dahin Spiele spielen, wo es solche Bugs nicht gibt. Das Lenkrad ist es
wert !


----------



## Birdy84 (29. März 2010)

Das G27 ist bestellt. Mal schauen wie die Qualität so ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. März 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Das G27 ist bestellt. Mal schauen wie die Qualität so ist.


O.K., (D)eine Entscheidung ist gefallen.
Nun, lass' Dich überraschen. Hatte beide Lenkräder (Logitech/Fanatec) ausprobiert und mich für das Fanatec (Porsche 911 GT3 RS) entschieden. Allein das Alcantara ist traumhaft 
Die Clubsport-Pedalen sind eindeutig besser als die Logitech. Vielleicht lässt sich das Logitech-Lenkrad mit den Clubsport-Pedalen kombinieren? 
Wäre ein denkbar guter Kompromiss.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. März 2010)

Die Clubsport Pedale sind bestimmt besser, das Alcantara ist nur nettes Gimmick, aber alles in allem bietet das G27 mehr für das Geld und hat definitiv die bessere Kompatibilität. 

Die Clubsport Pedale sind afaik einzeln per USB angeschlossen, also müssten sie theoretisch auch mit einer Tastatur zusammen funktionieren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. März 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> ...das Alcantara ist nur nettes Gimmick...


"Gimmick" würde ich nicht sagen. Als Lenkradbezug gibt es nichts besseres. Es ist halt an das "Vorbild" des Original-Lenkrades von Porsche angelehnt- geradezu eine "Hommage". Nach einem langen Zockerabend mit dem Lenkrad weiß ich immer wieder die Vorteile des Alcantare-Bezuges zu schätzen.


----------



## Birdy84 (30. März 2010)

Allerdings kann ich mich ebenso wenig über den Lenkradbezug des G25 beschweren, von daher ist das Alcantara für mich kein Kaufgrund.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (31. März 2010)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Allerdings kann ich mich ebenso wenig über den Lenkradbezug des G25 beschweren, von daher ist das Alcantara für mich kein Kaufgrund.


Gewiss, _beide_ Zockerkurbeln sind auf hohem Niveau, Optik/Haptik/Preis. Lassen wir's so stehen, dass das persönliche Handling-Empfinden entscheidet.
Für mich war kaufentscheidend, dass das FF des Fanatec mir mehr zusagt. Es lassen sich fünf Profile am Lenkrad einstellen und direkt darin speichern, die ClubSport-Pedale ist konkurrenzlos, das Alcantara ist sozusagen das "i-Tüpfelchen". In Sachen Kompatibilität habe ich keinen Stress, spiele nur am PC (NfS Shift, Colin McRae Dirt 2, GTR2, gelegentlich Live for Speed).
Dass "doppelte i-Tüpfelchen" ist das Zubehör von Fanatec:
- Optik-Tuning für die Clubsport-Pedale (ClubSport Pedals Colour Kits)
- Porsche wheel Shifter Set
- RennSport Wheel Stand
*Last, but not least:
   - RennSport Cockpit (YEAH !)   
*_http://fanatec.com/_
Hier gibt's das "Rundum-sorglos-Paket"- klar für das entsprechende "Kleingeld". Vielleicht ist Logitech mehr für die "breite Masse" und Fanatec für Enthusiasten... <= Sei zur Diskussion gestellt.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. März 2010)

Das G27 ist angekommen und ich habe ein paar Runden gespielt. Im Vergleich zum G25 ist es viel ruhiger und etwas präziser. Das Klappern, was viele Leute bemängeln, ist nicht so schlimm wie es oftmals dargestellt wird. Dieses leichte Klacken tritt nur auf, wenn das Lenkrad in einem bestimmten Lenkbereich ist und das FFB die Richtung (von Druck nach links nach rechts) ändert. Das G25 hatte das in ähnlicher Form ebenfalls, war darüber hinaus aber deutlich lauter. Zu Anfang hatte das Kupplungspedal ein leises Geräusch beim Durchtreten gemacht, allerdings ist es nun weg. Außer dem fehlenden sequentiellen Schaltmodus und dem relativ hohen Preis gibt es nichts zu meckern.


----------



## The-Typhoon (1. April 2010)

So.
Das GT3 RS ist heute morgen um halb 10 angekommen, nachdem es gestern von Fanatec an UPS übergeben wurde. Also trotz Osterstress sehr schnelle Lieferung.

Nach vielen Runden Gran Turismo 5 Prologue muss ich sagen.. Dieses Lenkrad ist eindeutig besser als das G27. Das Alcantara Leder.. Man will das Lenkrad gar nicht mehr aus der Hand nehmen.. Die Pedalerie ist eh eine Klasse für sich.. Einzig die optionalen Shifter sind.. Naja.. recht billig.. Aber Clubsport Shifter sind ja in der Mache..
Auch dass das Lenkrad 2 cm größer ist als das G27 merkt man sofort. Und das ist deutlich angenehmer und realer als ein kleines 28 cm Lenkrad von Logitech finde ich.^^
Das FFB ist beim GT3 RS angenehmer als das des G27. Einzig die Fliehkräfte werden nicht gut simuliert.. Da punktet das G27.. Aber das ist auch so ziemlich der einzige Punkt, wo das G27 nach meiner Meinung vorne liegt.

Ergo, ich bereue diesmal keinen Cent an Aufpreis dem G27 gegenüber..


----------



## Birdy84 (1. April 2010)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> Das FFB ist beim GT3 RS angenehmer als das des G27.


Wie meinst du das?


----------



## The-Typhoon (1. April 2010)

Beim GT3 RS hast du schon Vibration, wenn du das Gaspedal betätigst.
Außerdem find ich es angenehmer über Rasen zu fahren als wie mit dem G27.. Das allerdings ist jedermans eigener Geschmack.. Der eine mags FFB vom G27 mehr und der andere das des GT3 RS.. Urteilen kann man darüber aber erst, wenn man beide mal getestet hat..

Was ich vergessen habe.. Die Tuning Option on the fly beim Lenkrad ist tip top.. 

Und die Treiber funktionieren mit meinem Win 7 Home Premium 64-Bit wunderbar.. NFS Shift fährt sich genial


----------



## The-Typhoon (2. April 2010)

So sieht das bei mir übrigens aufgebaut aus.. ^^


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. April 2010)

So ich habe seit heute mein 911 Turbo S Wheel. Und am PC und der 360 geht es ohne Probleme. Nur wie kann ich damit GT 5 Prolouge steuern?
Das Lenkrad ist im PS 3 Modus, ich kann mit dem D-Pad navigieren und mit X und O bestätigen und zurück gehen. Aber im Rennen hat das Lenkrad und die Pedale (natürlich die Clubsport) keine Funktion.
In den Optionen gibt es nur eine Kategorie für Logitech Lenkräder...


----------



## The-Typhoon (23. April 2010)

Fanatec GT3RS Wheel - PS3 Games Compatibility & GT5P Setup Guide

stell es so ein, wie da beschrieben.. dürfte fürs pwts die gleiche konfiguration sein^^
und wenn das auch nichts hilft, dann stell das lenkrad auf controller 1 um..


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. April 2010)

OK das mit dem Controller wirds gewesen sein. Anderes Problem, bei GT 5 schlägt das Lenkrad bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten immer nach links und rechts aus. Wie kann ich das abschalten?


----------



## Birdy84 (30. April 2010)

Sämtliche Fahr- und Lenkhilfen abschalten, vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (1. Mai 2010)

Fahrhilfen sind bei mir immer aus wenn ich mit Lenkrad fahre, auch mit Gamepad versuche ich immer darauf zu verzichten. 
Achja, den "Fehler" habe ich gefunden, das Force Feedback war zu stark im Spiel (GT5P) und vielleicht auch am Lenkrad eingestellt. So schaukelte sich das Auto auf der Geraden auf. FF reduziert und es war OK.


----------



## Dr.H (24. Juni 2010)

The-Typhoon schrieb:


> So.
> Das GT3 RS ist heute morgen um halb 10 angekommen, nachdem es gestern von Fanatec an UPS übergeben wurde. Also trotz Osterstress sehr schnelle Lieferung.
> 
> Nach vielen Runden Gran Turismo 5 Prologue muss ich sagen.. Dieses Lenkrad ist eindeutig besser als das G27. Das Alcantara Leder.. Man will das Lenkrad gar nicht mehr aus der Hand nehmen.. Die Pedalerie ist eh eine Klasse für sich.. Einzig die optionalen Shifter sind.. Naja.. recht billig.. Aber Clubsport Shifter sind ja in der Mache..
> ...



@ the-thyphoon
Da du beide Lenkräder kennst, wie ist das mit den schlechter simulierten Fliehkräften beim Fanatec? Fällt es sehr ins Gewicht beim Kurvenfahren oder ist das G27 da soviel besser? Wollte mir ev. auch das Fanatec holen. (Für GT 5 wenn´s denn endlich mal rauskommt)

Weiß jemand ob die Clubsport-Pedals in einen Original Playseat passen?

Gruß


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. September 2010)

Hi, ich grab hier mal ein bischen um 

Bin auch auf der Suche nach einem Lenkrad. Bevor ich auf diesen Thread gestoßen bin, hatte ich eigentlich nur das G27 und das Momo in meiner Auswahl. Da Fanatec auch verschiedene Lenkräder hat, wollte ich noch ein paar Fragen loswerden.

Der Thread ist jetzt doch etwas älter (aber trotzdem scheint es der aktuellste Lenkradthread zu sein), sind die Treiber- und Firmwareprobleme behoben, wie sie im Testvideo von Inside Sim Racing erwähnt werden? Entwickelt denn Fanatec an ihrer Hard- und Software laufend weiter? PS3 käme schon in Frage, X-Box wüsste ich jetzt nicht als besondere Rennspielkonsole.
Ich habe seit Jahren in Spielen Logitech G25 gelesen, aber Fanatec höre ich zum ersten mal.

Wie sieht es mit der Unterstützung von weniger realen Simulationen/Rennspielen aus? Kann ich damit rechnen, dass auch eher unbekannte kleinere Produktionen anstandslos funktionieren?

Im Video bei 2m36s kann man eine Schaltung sehen die es nicht auf der Homepage gibt 

Gibt es sonst etwas neues zu Fanatec? Kennt jemand eine Seite bei der es mehr zu Lenkräder zu lesen gibt oder sind Fanatec und G27 unter sich?


Danke schon mal im Voraus 


PS: Wenn hier nichts mehr kommen sollte, weil der Thread schon so alt ist, bitte ich um weitere Empfehlungen.


----------



## iNxL (27. September 2010)

Hey, schwanke auch zwischen GT3 RS V2 und G27, mit Tendenz zum Fanatec, jemand noch Ratschläge?

Kann man das GT3 RS auch mit normalen Pedalen fahren oder sind die so schlimm, das man die Clubsport-Edition UNBEDINGT braucht?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. September 2010)

Also ich kann euch wirklich nur die Fanatec Wheels und Clubsportpedale empfehlen.
Das ist zwar eine teure Ivestition, aber Qualität kostet halt Geld.


----------



## Markus K (9. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe mir jetzt auch das GT3 RS V2 bestellt.
Obwohl es noch nicht das ist und ich es somit noch nicht selbst testen konnte, würde ich es dir auch auf jeden Fall raten!
Fanatec ist einfach deutsche Markenqualität und ich habe nur positives über das Wheel gehört.

Zusätzlich finde ich erwähnenswert, dass selbst wenn das Wheel mal kaputtgehen sollte, du die Pedale auch mit nem anderen Wheel benutzen kannst.

Das Lenkrad unterstützt alle Spiele mit ForceFeedback, also eigentlich alle halbwegs aktuellen...

Was ist besonders gut finde, ist, dass Fanatec ständig weiterentwickelt und auch offen für Verbesserungsvorschläge von SimRacern ist (Habe letztens in einem Thread über das Wheel einige offizielle Beiträge von Fanatec gefunden, wo sie erklärt haben, was man von den Wünschen umsetzten kann, bzw. was es für Probleme gibt).
Außerdem:
Diejenigen, die sich das V1 Wheel gekauft haben, können von Fanatec für nur 40€ ein Upgrade-Kit kaufen, woran Fanatec nix verdient...
Was besseres an Herstellersupport kann es doch garnicht geben.

Die Treiberprobs sollen übrigens auch ausgemerzt sein...

Das V2 Wheel ist jetzt auch uneingeschränkt PS3 kompatibel...



Meiner Meinung nach spielt das Fanatec Wheel in einer eigenen Liga.
Gegen so eine solide KLEINSERIE kann sogar Logitech nicht mithalten...


Hoffe ich konnte helfen

VG Markus



PS: Auf der Fanatec Website steht, dass sie zur Zeit nicht liefern können, habe dann dort angerufen und die Dame hat mir gesagt, dass die Lenkräder gestern angekommen seien und anfang kommender Woche ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## AGSS (23. November 2010)

Habe das gleich Problem wie Blackvoodoo.
Finde allerdings keinerlei Beiträge mehr im Netz.
Bei GT5 ist das Fanatec GT3 RS nicht Dargestellt.
Im Menü reagiert nur der Naviknopf,bei den Pedalen und den anderen Knöpfen tut sich garnix.Das gleiche ist im Game.
Habe das V1.
Will hoffen das das Update auf V2 kein muß ist.


                                  !!!!HILFE!!!!!


Danke im Voraus.


----------



## doh (25. November 2010)

hat jemand von euch die " Clubsportpedale " in Verbindung mit dem G25 ?
Soll ja laut Fanatec gehen..

mfg


----------



## luking (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir letztens das gallardo Steering whel von ATOMIC geholt, unterstüzt die PS3 aber nicht.
Also habe ich mir vor ein FANATEC zu kaufe in betracht ziehe ich da das Porsche 911 Carrera Wheel 
( Fanatec Gameshop ) da es dem preis entspricht den ich ungefähr pezahlen möchte und pedalen und Gangschaltung sind dabei.

Bleibt noch eine Frage: Lohnt es sich dieses Lenkrad zu kaufen, oder lieber g27 oder g25


----------



## klexi (14. September 2011)

hi.

Hab da mal ein paar fragen an Euch.

1. Bekommt man das fanatec Porsche gtr wheel nur im Fanatec shop?
2. Check das nicht ganz was is der unterschied zwischen dem Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2 Wheel - Clubsport edition - EU und der Porsche 911 GT2 Wheel - Clubsport edition - EU?
3. Ist beim g27 schon ein Nachfolger im Gespräch? Denn einzig was mich am g27 stört, ist das man keine sequentielle Schaltung mehr hat. jo sicha is das fanatec hochwertiger aber 500 eier für die 20std im monat f1 is schon krass, sogar schon die 260 fürs g27.

Ok ja ich könnt ma einfach das g25 zulegen billiger und sequentiell, jedoch möcht ich nicht auf die led anzeige verzichten (funktioniert diese in f1 oder anderen games überhaupt?) da verzicht ich lieber auf die schaltung (könnt man die nicht einfach vom g25 nehmen?). Darum würd mich interresieren bevor ich mir ein wheel zulege ob ich jetzt nicht auf irgend einen Nachfolger warten sollte.

lg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (14. September 2011)

Markus K schrieb:


> Fanatec ist einfach deutsche Markenqualität und ich habe nur positives über das Wheel gehört.


 Wenn Du die Kiste(n)/Kartons in den Händen hälst, schau' mal, was da drauf steht: "Made in China"  Nun ist es so, dass das Lenkrad an sich in Deutschland hergestellt wird, die Komplettmontage erfolgt in Fernost. Ist aber unerheblich, Fanatec's Zockerkurbeln und der Support sind über jeden Zweifel erhaben 
Ich bin rundum zufrieden! *rFactor 2* kann kommen


----------



## klexi (17. September 2011)

hat keiner was von einem Nachfolger vom g27 gehört?
naja vieleicht noch etwas zu früh das g27 gibtz ja auch erst ab 2009 glaub ich

Mfg


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. September 2011)

Aktuell gibt es keine anzeichen das das G27 in kürze ersetzt werden wird. 
Vermutlich gibt es dafür mehrere Gründe
1. der Markt für Lenkräder ist sicher nicht riesig, das es sich schon lohnen würde an einem Nachfolger zu basteln
2. Logitech denkt sich, warum was sehr gutes ersetzten. Und es vielleicht dann schlechter machen. So war es ja z.b. beim ersten Momo und dem Nachfolger Momo Racing.

Und wer weder ein G27 noch eines der Fanatec Wheels will, kann auch zum T500 RS  von Trustmuster greifen, Treiber für PC sind inzwischen ja verfügbar.
Thrustmaster - T500 RS - The new benchmark force feedback wheel! Realistic Simulator, with official GRAN TURISMO®5  & PlayStation® Licences.


----------



## klexi (17. September 2011)

hi. danke mal für antwort^^

jo du nein das g27 is scho echt geil. einzig was mich stört ist das es kein sequentielle schaltung mehr hat. mit der vom g25 kann mans nicht kombi oder??
und wie is das mit der led anzeige? wird die von games unterstützt??

fanatec wär auch fett nur das is sogar mir zu teuer^^ denn fast 500euro für 15std f1 im monat is schon krass^^
ausserdem auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich geflamt werde^^ gefällt mir das loitech besser.

mfg


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. September 2011)

Was schöner ist ist natürlich Geschmackssache. 
Ich habe mich letztes Jahr für das Fanatec 911 Turbo S Wheel entschieden weil das PC, PS 3 und XBox 360 unterstützt. Wenn ich nur am PC fahren würde, denke ich das ich auch das G27 geholt hätte. Soll ja nicht schlecht sein...
Sequentielle Schaltung brauche ich nicht, Schaltwippen reichen dicke. Die habe ich sogar im echten Auto  

Ob die vom G25 beim G27 geht weis ich nicht, auch weis ich nichts von der  LCD anzeige. Sorry.


----------



## klexi (17. September 2011)

jojo np 

bekommt man das fanatec eigentlich nur in derern shop?? 

dann muss ich mich noch neu erkundigen hab geglaubt grad das g27 is mit allen konsolen kompatibel


----------



## Blackvoodoo (17. September 2011)

Ich glaube an der PS 3 geht das G27 auch, aber nicht an der 360.


----------



## klexi (17. September 2011)

ach eh egal zock ja eh nur noch am pc.

danke 

mfg


----------



## ssirius (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe gerade von Logitech eine Email bekommen, worin steht, dass ich  auf einen einzelnen Artikel 40% Rabatt bekomme. Aber nur heute. (sowas  hatte ich ja noch nie !)

Jetzt überlege ich, was ich mir da zulegen könnte.

Tastatur, Maus und Fernbedienung hab ich schon. Da ich mittlerweile  Multimonitoring mit drei Bildschirmen betreibe, dachte ich, ein  Rennspiel wäre doch wie gemacht dafür, um das mal schön auszureizen.  Ohne Lenkrad ist das natürlich Mist.

Also wäre ein Logitech G27 Racing Wheel gar nicht so schlecht. Durch den Rabatt würde es *179 *statt 299 EUR kosten.

Würdet Ihr da zuschlagen oder ist es wirklich so schrottig, wie teilweise zu lesen ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (19. Oktober 2011)

Schrottig? Davon habe ich noch nichts gelesen. Auch wäre der Preis von 179 € wirklich Top, im Internet (gerade bei Preistrend geschaut) billigster Preis 200,90 €.
Ich würde es kaufen wenn ich nicht mein Fanatec Turbo S hätte.


----------



## ssirius (20. Oktober 2011)

Schrottig war übertrieben und der falsche Ausdruck. 
Ich habs gestern für den Preis (incl. Versand) bestellt. Die Logitech-Seite war aber dermassen überlastet, dass ich fast aufgegeben hätte. Zum Schluss hats dann doch geklappt. 

Bin sehr gespannt. 

PS: Welche Rennspiele sind denn momentan empfehlenswert ? Bin da nicht auf dem laufenden.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

ssirius schrieb:


> Welche Rennspiele sind denn momentan empfehlenswert ? Bin da nicht auf dem laufenden.


 rFactor | The Future of Race Simulation
rFactor 1 wird sehr bald (...coming soon...) vom zweiten Teil abgelöst. Vielleicht zum überbrücken DiRT3
Finger weg von Need for Speed SHIFT 2 Unleashed - NFS Rennspiel - Spiele von EA Eine totale, verbuggte Enttäuschung, sozusagen "_No_ need for *Shi*(f)*t*"


----------



## ssirius (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke, ist notiert. 

Dirt 3 ist mir geläufig, von rFactor hab ich allerdings noch nie was gehört. Anscheinend kann man das nur online kaufen. Ist das auch was für Einsteiger ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ein ganz klares _*Jein*_  Von der Sache her ist rFactor anspruchsvoll(er), wenn man aber im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Kurve gekriegt hat, kommt man nicht mehr los  Ich für meinen Teil (er-)warte mit großer Freude den zweiten Teil, weil auch in Sachen Grafik zeitgemäßer.
Du kannst Dich auch hier mal umschauen: Das Portal für virtuellen Motorsport in Deutschland - Home - Virtual Racing e.V.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Oktober 2011)

rFactor ohne Fahrhilfen ist eindeutig für erfahrene Spieler. Aber es gibt zahlreiche Fahrhilfen damit auch Einsteiger damit zurechtkommen. Besser ist es aber meiner Meinung nach gleich auf die Fahrhilfen zu verzichten und sich halt richtig ein zu fahren. 
Gibt aber nicht nur rFactor im Rennsim Markt, es gibt sicher noch irgendwo da draussen GTR 2 (soll angeblich ja auch irgendwann ein 3. Teil kommen), Race 07, Race On, Race The WTCC Game, C.A.R.S. (aktuell in der Produktion, aber ab 10 € entwicklungs unterstützungs Summe. kann man jetzt schon die Version fahren, für Rally Freunde gibt es RBR (Richard Burns Rally), und fast iRacing vergessen (das kostet wie ein MMO monatlich Geld damit man spielen darf, äh tschuldigung, damit man Rennen fahren darf, und man muss sich Autos und Strecken nachkaufen.

Solltest du auch ne PS 3 haben kann man auch GT 5 nennen. Das geht meines Wissens seit dem 2.0 Update auch mit G25 und G27.

Dirt 3 ist keine Rennsimulation, wie leider bei Codemasters typisch. Spass zu fahren, vermutlich auch mit Lenkrad, macht es aber trotzdem.


----------



## ssirius (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke Euch. 
Ich werde mir rFactor mal näher ansehen. Ist rFactor auch für Eyefinity-Betrieb mit 3 Monitoren geeignet (576x1200) ?

Jetzt muss ich nur noch eine praktikable Möglichkeit suchen, wie ich das Lenkrad und Pedale vernünftig schnell anbringen und wieder abbauen kann. Den Schreibtisch brauche ich im Normalfall noch für andere Sachen. Solche Aufbauten mit Profilen kommen für mich nicht in Frage.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Oktober 2011)

Also das G25 vermutlich auch das G27 kann man ohne Probleme am Schreibtisch befestigen. Und innerhalb ca. einer Min auf und abbauen (mit Kabel usw.)

Eyfinity, keine Ahnung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. Oktober 2011)

ssirius schrieb:


> Danke Euch.  Ist rFactor auch für Eyefinity-Betrieb mit 3 Monitoren geeignet (576x1200) ?


 Ja.
Bitte, immer wieder gerne.


----------

